# The New Tsuru Pics !!!!



## SR200 (Feb 2, 2004)

*http://members.cardomain.com/sr200

CHECK OUT THE PICS I NEED SOME IDEAS ON WHAT TYPE OF WHEELS !!!!*


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

bro... ur ride is super cleeeeeeean. i love b13 se-r's. i like the rotas u got on now. they flow good with the car.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

sweet car man, looks good how it is!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

nice and clean ride...good job


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

what's wrong with the absolutely beautiful wheels you already have on there?


----------



## SR200 (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks For The Good Feed Back I Want To Get Biger Wheels Like Some 17x7 Wheels Or Some Thing.

If You Guys Need Any Tsuru Parts Let Me Know I Will Give You The Best Price.

I Have Headlights, Tails, Mats, Center Councels Just Like The One's 
On My Car. {Free Shipping In The U.S.}


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

dude keep the 15's. i used to own some 17's and now i just put on some 15x7 bronze slipstreams. i deffinitally like the 15's better


----------

